# Heavy Pixelation and picture quality issues on refurbished Bolt



## Geek_User (Dec 5, 2021)

Hello Tivo users,

I have a refurbished Bolt from about 2018 (maybe), and in the last few days I'm noticing heavy pixelation and picture quality issues along with some random, 'signal not found trying again' and then the picture comes back. Sometimes the whole picture just freezes and then comes back when I change channels.

Nothing has changed in my cable status, so I'm wondering if the Bolt is on it's last legs before failing?
Is there anything that can be done to fix this problem? I suspect Tivo will blame it on cable.

Frankly, if the Bolt dies, I doubt if I will stick to Tivo - perhaps it's the universe telling me its time to get off Tivo. I've been a customer since 2007. 

Any suggestions/ideas?
Thank you.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Geek_User said:


> Hello Tivo users,
> 
> I have a refurbished Bolt from about 2018 (maybe), and in the last few days I'm noticing heavy pixelation and picture quality issues along with some random, 'signal not found trying again' and then the picture comes back. Sometimes the whole picture just freezes and then comes back when I change channels.
> 
> ...


Could be 'cable' - your location and what CableCO? What signal levels and SNR do your tuners display?


----------



## Geek_User (Dec 5, 2021)

WVZR1 said:


> Could be 'cable' - your location and what CableCO? What signal levels and SNR do your tuners display?


I did the signal strength check - comes in a 97%. SNR is 39db and signal lock is Yes!

I did the signal strength check for a few different channels and they all come in at 97%

Xfinity is my cable provider


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

You didn't mention 'location' and maybe it's not important but a cable company issue is still possible, Years ago I had an issue and Comcast certainly struggled, the issue was a distribution problem in the 'neighborhood', my time of day viewing a particular channel did what you mention.

Is your Bolt 'Lifetime' or you subscribe monthly/annually?


----------



## Geek_User (Dec 5, 2021)

WVZR1 said:


> You didn't mention 'location' and maybe it's not important but a cable company issue is still possible, Years ago I had an issue and Comcast certainly struggled, the issue was a distribution problem in the 'neighborhood', my time of day viewing a particular channel did what you mention.
> 
> Is your Bolt 'Lifetime' or you subscribe monthly/annually?


The pixelation happens on every live tv channel, but Xfinity steam is fine and from my testing, the signal strength seems fine. I'm in the SF bay area. I subscribe monthly - although not sure how that would affect anything.

Also apparently Tivo support doesn't work on weekends. *sigh*


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Might have considerable to do with your 'going forward' decisions. How many Mini?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Geek_User said:


> Hello Tivo users,
> 
> I have a refurbished Bolt from about 2018 (maybe), and in the last few days I'm noticing heavy pixelation and picture quality issues along with some random, 'signal not found trying again' and then the picture comes back. Sometimes the whole picture just freezes and then comes back when I change channels.
> 
> ...


It could be the hard drive: TiVo Repair and Troubleshooting Guide: Problems and Solutions


----------



## Geek_User (Dec 5, 2021)

I wanted to update this thread and thank those of you who suggested the cable may be the problem. I called Xfinity and they did a 'signal check' and said they couldn't get to my system, and would like to send a tech out. However, whatever they did seems to have fixed the problem. I also got a followup saying they had fixed the problem and things should be ok. I plan to wait and see a few days before I cancel the appointment.

Thanks to everyone who replied. I guess my Bolt lives to see another day!


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Geek_User said:


> I wanted to update this thread and thank those of you who suggested the cable may be the problem. I called Xfinity and they did a 'signal check' and said they couldn't get to my system, and would like to send a tech out. However, whatever they did seems to have fixed the problem. I also got a followup saying they had fixed the problem and things should be ok. I plan to wait and see a few days before I cancel the appointment.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who replied. I guess my Bolt lives to see another day!


If you don't have an actual Xfinity/Comcast 'box' they can't actually 'get to your system' - they should certainly be able to acknowledge your CableCARD. Do you have any Xfinity boxes? An XG1V4 maybe? Do you have any TiVo Mini? It's good that whatever has happened improved your service for sure. A distribution problem? Maybe!

If you're paying a monthly/annual fee if/when the TiVo fails the XG1V4 does quite well. The Xfinity 'Smart Resume' here in the Washington DC market does quite well.


----------

